# WHY TITILEST ARE THE BEST



## monktonhallgc1882 (Apr 29, 2011)

About 2 months ago i bought a titilest spin milled 2008 54 degree for Â£55 and believe its 100000000 times better than wasting 90 quid on cleveland cg16 or mizuno jpx so get out there and buy titilest wedges


----------



## Paul_Stewart (May 1, 2011)

If they're that good, perhaps you could learn to spell the name properly


----------



## Swinger (May 1, 2011)

I have vokey wedges and find them too hard off the face at times. 

I'd agree they are about 100 million times harder if thats what you mean by better.


----------



## TheClaw (May 2, 2011)

Cracking review.


----------



## Naybrains (May 2, 2011)

Very helpfull review, well put together. 
You'll go a long way.


----------



## G_Mulligan (May 2, 2011)

Maybe he likes them so much they titilate him...whatever lights your candle I say. 

Still no need to SHOUT though. 

I will stick with my CG15s at Â£50 a club but thanks for the in depth review.


----------



## TheClaw (May 3, 2011)

I agree that you'd be wasting Â£90 on CG16s....because they're Â£70.

Mine works pretty well actually. Used it for the first time today and was quite impressed.


----------



## thecraw (May 3, 2011)

Ah wood reply in full but am on ma way tae skool to work on ma spellin.

Catchya after free thirty when the bell goes.


----------



## MarkA (May 23, 2011)

About 2 months ago i bought a titilest spin milled 2008 54 degree for Â£55 and believe its 100000000 times better than wasting 90 quid on cleveland cg16 or mizuno jpx so get out there and buy titilest wedges
		
Click to expand...

So indulge us! Why are they so good?


----------



## Soco11 (Jun 4, 2011)

I agree that Titleist Vokey Spin Milled are the best wedges.

I made the mistake of buying a Cleveland CG16 wedge and it was the worst thing I've ever bought!

After a couple of rounds the paint on the "56" and "Cleveland" rubbed off and the laser milled very thin grooves wore off (I obviously expected this to happen but not as quick as 2 rounds in!)

Titleist Vokeys all the way!


----------



## 0 (Jun 5, 2011)

My titleist vokey 52 degree is my least fav club unfortunately, I bought it because it was a titleist vokey and not because it was right for me, love it's look but just something not fitting with me


----------



## JCW (Aug 28, 2011)

Anything is better then NIKE GEAR , they make basket ball gear, thats what nike are good at


----------



## bigfoot1985 (Aug 28, 2011)

Anything is better then NIKE GEAR , they make basket ball gear, thats what nike are good at
		
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with nike gear, i use all nike gear and get on just fine with it!!

It might not work for some but it does for others and as long as it works then it doesnt matter!!


----------



## Ethan (Aug 28, 2011)

Top marks for enthusiasm. No marks for literacy or actual factual content.


----------



## Doc (Aug 28, 2011)

About 2 months ago i bought a titilest spin milled 2008 54 degree for Â£55 and believe its 100000000 times better than wasting 90 quid on cleveland cg16 or mizuno jpx so get out there and buy titilest wedges
		
Click to expand...

Just makes me want to rightaways go throw my Callaways in the bin and get me some titilist action.


----------



## sev112 (Aug 28, 2011)

Blimey  - you lot are all hot off the mark ...


----------

